

JPMorgan Chase Breach Reveals a Dire Talent Emergency - JSeymourATL
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brucekasanoff/2014/10/03/jpmorgan-chase-breach-reveals-a-dire-talent-emergency/

======
teyfille
Whenever I see a news article that mentions that automated alerts were
ignored, I wonder how many false positives that piece of software produces. My
own brief career as a sysadmin taught to loath, dread and distrust automated
alerts.

For good or for ill, erroneous alerts are treated like the boy who cried wolf.
Errors are indicative of moral failings and evil intent on the software's
part.

